# acpiconf Question Release 8 amd64 Nvidia Driver



## aorchid (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello,

I am wanting to double check and see if there is a way to get acpiconf to go into standby or suspend while using KDE 4, SMP and the proprietary nvidia driver on [CMD="uname"]-a[/CMD]

```
FreeBSD freeenv 8.0-RELEASE-p2 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p2 #11 r201748: Mon Feb  8 12:46:39 EST 2010     
[email]root@build8x64.pcbsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/pcbsd-build80/fbsd-source/src-release/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

[CMD="sysctl"] hw.acpi[/CMD]

```
hw.acpi.supported_sleep_state: S1 S3 S4 S5
hw.acpi.power_button_state: S5
hw.acpi.sleep_button_state: S1
hw.acpi.lid_switch_state: NONE
hw.acpi.standby_state: S1
hw.acpi.suspend_state: S3
hw.acpi.sleep_delay: 1
hw.acpi.s4bios: 0
hw.acpi.verbose: 0
hw.acpi.disable_on_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.handle_reboot: 0
hw.acpi.reset_video: 0
hw.acpi.cpu.cx_lowest: C1
```

[CMD="pkg_info"]| grep nvidia-driver[/CMD]

```
nvidia-driver-195.36.15 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL ren
```
I have compiled the nvidia driver from ports with the 'Enable support for ACPI Power Management' option marked yes.

Issuing [CMD="acpiconf"] -s 1[/CMD]

```
acpiconf: request sleep type (1) failed: Operation not permitted
```
Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jun 11, 2010)

The nVidia "blob" driver has been known to cause these sort of problem.

To test if this is the case, try exiting X, kldunload-ing nvidia, and put the system in standby using zzz or acpiconf.


----------

